# Cold bending?



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

hey guys. Recently I have taken an interest in wire frame slingshots, I don't have access to a vice and was wondering if there was a way to cold form the steel rods? Cheers in advance.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wire+bending


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

cheers!


----------

